# 2012 Roubaix Expert...



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Thinking about getting a Roubaix again...

Had a 2008 Roubaix Expert and really liked the bike. Then I got a 2008 Tarmac Expert and then a 2010 Tarmac Expert. Along the way I sold the 2008 Roubaix Expert to fund the new bike purchases.

I really love the Tarmac, but I've been dealing with some persistent sciatica and am pretty certain that the compliant ride of the Roubaix would benefit me. Especially around here since most of our roads are total crap!

I'd still keep the 2010 Tarmac for race day and the real go fast days, especially in the summer when the body is much looser. For the fall base season the Roubaix seems like a perfect fit...

Question is, there been a major price drop up here in Canada on the Roubaix Expert. I assume the frame is the same as 2011, and they've cut corners on the wheels and bars/stem/seatpost?? Which really isn't an issue for me since I'll probably swap most of that stuff out...

Next step will be finding a shop that has one in my size in stock...


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

If your going to swap out most of the stuff anyways why not just buy a Roubaix Pro frameset to begin with and get FACT 10 carbon setup. 

I agree with your thinking on keeping the Tarmac, I have my Tarmac Pro 09' that came with Dura Ace and nice Fulcrum 1 wheels and love the racy feel of the Tarmac, but also have the 07' Roubaix S-Works Camy Record 10 for longer rides. There is no question it is easier on your back, but the Roub will come pre-cut so no choice on how you want setup the front end, the Pro will give you that choice.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

+ 1 in getting the Pro frame. 
I've got a 2012 Roubaix Expert in january and since it was my first road bike I wanted to play it safe,but after these few months of riding I came to the point that OEM wheels are complete crap so are Jagwire routing. Next road bike will be just frame and self built.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I see your thinking about the Pro frameset, but I'm lacking the drive train...

The stem, seatpost and saddle will come off my 2008 Tarmac...I'll swap over stuff...Same for the wheels since I run a PT and have another set as backup...Plus I'll be getting some carbon tubbies for next race season...

So buying a built bike will allow me to easily swap and sell my old bike to offset some of the cost...

Oh yea, the expert has 10r carbon...


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Yup...expert frame and Pro frame are the same with the notable exception of BB...check the BB type before you buy if that matters. If the Expert came with a Specialized crank in particular...the BB will be BB30.
The Pro...I just built one...comes with a threaded BB...and one of the reasons I choose to build the bike up. I also prefer the matte finish aesthetic of the Pro...but the glossier Expert looks very nice as well. There are really two schools when it comes to buying a new bike. One school is...buy the whole bike and then swap out the stuff you don't like. This makes the most sense for most cyclists. But for the fussy guy who will change everything anyway...or a guy who likes Campy...frameset is the way to go.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Hard to build an Expert ... Or even a Pro... for the price of an complete bike. These are ballpark/reasonable street prices for new components:

Pro Frame $2100
Ultegra group $1050
Wheels $300 (or more...)
Tubes & tires $125
Bar, tape & stem $200
Saddle $100 
Labor $0-$200

Total ~$4000 

You can sure get out the door with an Expert complete for less than $4000. If you upgrade the above parts list with DA or Red and better hoops and saddle .... You quickly top the street price of about $5000 for a Pro complete bike. 

I've built from frame set (mountain bike) .... Lots of god reasons to do so .... But saving money is not one of them.... Unless you have the parts already (although you still paid for the parts). 

I think it is a little more price-efficient at the S-works level. I could sure build a nice bike for the 8 grand an S-works Roubaix costs. ... Might do this later this year after seeing what rolls out with the '13 model year.... A $4000 2013 Expert with FSA SLK BB30 crank and Ultegra and my HED Belgium's would be a nice bike ... Or might just keep riding my 2008 Tarmac/Ultegra.


----------

